# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  رسم Box بر روی ریپورت

## sh

سلام بچه ها امروز به یه چیز عجیب برخوردم 

توی طراحی رپورت من یه Box گذاشتم و دو سه تا فیلد هم توشه بعد روی خط این باکس راست کلیک کردم و بعد فرمت رو انتخاب کردم از کادری که اومد تب دوم رو زدم و گوشه های خط را بصورت گرد انتخاب کردم 
در روی رپورت درسته ولی در موقع نمایش باز بصورت مستطیل هست و گوشه های باکس گرد نشده

یکی تست کنه ببینه مال همه همینطوره :?: 

با تشکر

----------


## کم حوصله

:shock: 
نه مال من که این طور نیست
ورژن شما چیه ؟؟؟

----------


## sh

سلام

این کریستال رپورت من با Visual Studio.NET 2003  نصب شده  و مشکل همچنان باقیست در ضمن اگر گوشه های یک باکس را روند ( گرد ) کنم دیگر داخل آن را حتی وقتی رنگ برایش انتخاب میکنم ولی بازم رنگی نمی شود
یه تستی بزین شماها

با تشکر

----------


## SSP_Software_team

آقا شهریار بلاخاره اومدی سمت دات نت خوشحالم منو میشناسی :mrgreen: 
ببین احتمالا Visual Studio قاط زده Crystall Report رو از اول نصبش کن ببین بازم اینطوریه که میگی؟

----------

